# Hyperlink



## Stev (28. Oktober 2001)

Wie kann ich es machen das wenn man einmal klickt sich zwei Seiten öffnen. Also 1 Klick öffnet 2 Hyperlinks.

Stev


----------



## Quentin (28. Oktober 2001)

<a href="datei1.htm" onclick="javascript:window.open('datei2.htm');">dein link</a>

müsste eigentlich funktionieren....

note: *javascript ist ein wort *


hope that helps

regards


----------



## Dunsti (28. Oktober 2001)

die Version von Quentin öffnet datei1.htm im aktuellen Browserfenster, und datei2.htm in einem neuen Fenster.

Oftmals hat man auch den Fall, daß man in zwei verschiedenen Frames die Seiten ändern will.

Dann geht das so:

<A HREF="datei1.htm" TARGET="frame_1" OnClick="javascript: document.frame_2.location='datei2.htm'; ">Link</A>

und wieder: javascript ist EIN WORT !!!

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## KecDieHaie (13. Oktober 2004)

hab mich vertan.
Post bitte löschen


----------

